# The Andromeda Strain (Mini-Series) on A & E



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

Two part mini-series premieres Monday-Tuesday, May 26-27, 9-11pm (ET) on A&E.

http://www.aetv.com/the-andromeda-strain/

SF


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Have it set to record.

On Dish I had to set each night as a "once" and then restore the Tuesday episode from "skip." I'm probably doing something wrong, but thought I'd mention that as "new" didn't work. It thought episode 2 was a repeat.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you can wait until May 31st, you can record both parts in one swoop.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

On Tuesday for me the guide only shows one long 4-hour section for the miniseries from 7 to 11 PM. I'm assuming that's both parts. Very strange they're not divided. I guess I can just record that and not record the premiere on Monday.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Have it set to record.
> 
> On Dish I had to set each night as a "once" and then restore the Tuesday episode from "skip." I'm probably doing something wrong, but thought I'd mention that as "new" didn't work. It thought episode 2 was a repeat.


Me too, phrelin ... the guide for some reason doesn't show "New" for the followup episode, nor does it make clear if it is Part 2 or a combined Part 1 and 2. Like you I had to recover _"Part 2"_ from the _Skipped_ heap. I'll record them both just to make sure.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm showing the same problem on directv. I manually set the tuesday episode to record.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> I'm showing the same problem on directv. I manually set the tuesday episode to record.


Do you have a separate Part 2 listing? I can only see one long 4-hour section as I explained above. Take a look:



I'm thinking not to record Monday, since this seems to be the entire miniseries, a repeat of Part 1 and the premiere of Part 2 right after, right?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually, the EPG has changed to show Part 1 on Monday, then 2 on Tuesday, and now a 4hr block later Tuesday night that I assume is a repeat of the entire mini in one continuous showing. Pickin's galore now.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Nope, I'm still getting 7-11 PM on Tuesday. No way to record just the Part 2 premiere.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

pablo said:


> Nope, I'm still getting 7-11 PM on Tuesday. No way to record just the Part 2 premiere.


Try going to the EPG for Tuesday 5/27, 9PM-1AM, Dish channel 9419. Won't show up as New. Part 2 shows on same channel at 7. It doesn't show _New_ either. Instead it shows _Premier_.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry, I should've specified I was talking about DirecTV. But I quoted jhollan2 who also meant DirecTV.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

pablo said:


> Sorry, I should've specified I was talking about DirecTV. But I quoted jhollan2 who also meant DirecTV.


No problem. If your EPG doesn't show it, I would tune in anyway. Chances are it will air as noted in the Dish EPG ... 9PM (mtn) for the whole thing or 7PM (mtn) if you just want part 2.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Tuesday night has a 4 hour block (it didnt previously) but it doesnt show it as being different than tonight's. 

I had it set to record the 9-11 block since a little over a week ago but now it isnt in the "to do" list. I will have to change that!


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

This wasn't half bad. Looking forward to the second half.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

razorbackfan said:


> This wasn't half bad. Looking forward to the second half.


+1


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

razorbackfan said:


> This wasn't half bad. Looking forward to the second half.


Maybe the second half is the bad half. 

Actually I like it, wormhole singularities not withstanding.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

The first half of the heavily promoted four-hour telepic averaged 4.8 million total viewers. 
It brought in 2.7 million adults 25-54 to become the second-highest rated cablecast of all time in that demo on A&E, behind only the 9/11-themed "Flight 93" in 2005.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Andromeda is an Ouroboros (Serpent swallowing its own tail and forming a circle). It's sent back as a sample from the future which doesn't have the resources to defeat it then and gets loose. We have the resources to defeat it now. But the Black Ops people save a sample which is saved in a container with the number and symbol that the future sent back as a warning. Which means it gets loose from that container in the future. Which sends it back to get us to save the bacteria that kills it.

So who created it?  


.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I liked it until the last 20 minutes which were just plain silly. They did turn a nice science thriller into a paranoia conspiracy and possibly went a bit overboard at the end.

It was OK.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Do I need to watch both nights?

Was the second (4 hour) showing a combination of the first and last parts or was it a 6 hour total event?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

cdc101 said:


> Do I need to watch both nights?
> 
> Was the second (4 hour) showing a combination of the first and last parts or was it a 6 hour total event?


If you watched all 4 hours last night you got the whole thing.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> I liked it until the last 20 minutes which were just plain silly. They did turn a nice science thriller into a paranoia conspiracy and possibly went a bit overboard at the end.
> 
> It was OK.


Same here.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

* Except for the audio drop outs on both nights  *


razorbackfan said:


> Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

ub1934 said:


> * Except for the audio drop outs on both nights  *


Yeah! I thought that was just me.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Too much political preaching in there about gays in the military and how man ruins everything and blah blah blah government is evil yada yada yada. Way too cheesy.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> If you watched all 4 hours last night you got the whole thing.


Thanks for the reply...I haven't watched either recording yet.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Did Michael Crichton give approval for this dreadful A&E version? I enjoyed the book and original movie, but this latest version could have come out of a high school writing class. If you haven't watched it yet, skip it and catch the original June 1 on Encore Mystery. :nono:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know when the original will be on HDNet Movies again but it's a very clean HD transfer.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I completely forgot to set the recording for this. Any replays this week?

It gets released on DVD next week so I guess there is always Netflix.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I completely forgot to set the recording for this. Any replays this week?
> 
> It gets released on DVD next week so I guess there is always Netflix.


You can pick it up Saturday night.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Overall, I liked it. 

However...

As others have stated, the last 20 minutes or so with the heavy conspiracy was a bit much. I could have also done without the whole crack head reporter sub-plot as well.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

RobertE said:


> .... I could have also done without the whole crack head reporter sub-plot as well.


While I generally liked it as well, for its time, the original was much better. Totally agree with the above. That added absolutely nothing to the movie. The overall level of acting was also just above mediocre.

John


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

phrelin said:


> You can pick it up Saturday night.


Thanks! I have the timer set.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I completely forgot to set the recording for this. Any replays this week?
> 
> It gets released on DVD next week so I guess there is always Netflix.


A&E is taking pre-orders for the 2 DVD set for $17.95.

http://store.aetv.com/html/product/index_landing.jhtml?id=118100&_requestid=170877

They are also selling the original and re-make DVDs bundled together for $32.94.

http://store.aetv.com/html/product/index.jhtml?id=118110&name=The+Andromeda+Strain+Miniseries+DVD+Collection+DVD

Not sure if there are any shipping charges or taxes to add to the prices listed above.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks! I have the timer set.


Methinks you will be dissapointed with this cheesy re-make.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDG said:


> Methinks you will be dissapointed with this cheesy re-make.


+1


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

I tuned in to part of the rebroadcast of Andromeda Strain and noticed A&E was bleeping out the s-word. First showing definitely had the swear words in. A&E must have gotten some complaints. I wonder if this was the first time the network had allowed the s-word.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just thought it was OK. Not totally disappointed. I probably would have enjoyed it more if I didn't know the original movie existed. This version lacked the mystery and suspense of the old movie. It's like they updated something for today's audience but completely missed the main ingredients of the original.

The singularity thing wasn't bad but the time travel bit. PLEASE!!! 

All in all, not a complete waste of time but I probably won't watch this again. I'm sticking with the original.


----------

